# What trash



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I just have to rant a little (surprise I know). Tonight I watched Eastmans and Western Extreme on the Outdoors channel. I enjoy Eastmans and Western Extreme is okay. Then I left it on the channel for what was next and big mistake. The next show had to be on of the biggest jokes to hunting I've seen yet. It was called Miss wildgame. It was like the jersey shore of the hunting world. It is a competition basically between pretty girls who rack up points for different animals they shoot, how many, how big all while adding little bits of drama to the show. Every shot placement was bad. It was just everything you could add to make hunting look stupid, show no respect for wildlife, and turn hunting into a circus show just like all aspects of life. Thank god for people like Steven Rinella, Randy Newberg, Western Hunter, and others that produce a few great shows amongst all the trash that is on outdoor tv.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hot chicks with guns and bows shoved in our faces constantly anymore. Talk about fake bull$hit. I have been hunting/fishing for a hell of a long time and have yet to see a girl in a bikini shooting at ducks, deer or any other critter. It's one big marketing scheme, and honestly I get tired of it too.


----------



## TheoCleaner (May 29, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hot chicks with guns and bows shoved in our faces constantly anymore. Talk about fake bull$hit. I have been hunting/fishing for a hell of a long time and have yet to see a girl in a bikini shooting at ducks, deer or any other critter. It's one big marketing scheme, and honestly I get tired of it too.


Agreed, but it is what it is, they wouldn't make those type of shows if there wasn't any demand for them.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Real guns, real blood, real death, real boo...oh wait...anyway, who among us don't like hot chicks?. I watch those fishin chicks on YouTube and enjoy them a lot more than them guys on Wicked Tuna. Those gals can really yard 'em in while still being as close to naked as you can get.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hunting on TV is lame......but some shows are way lamer than others. Lotsa people love em though. If I never see another whitetail killed from a tree stand over a feeder in Texas it will be fine with me. 

Hotty drama-queens with fake boobies hunting?? C'mon......get real boys.------SS


----------

